# Hungry?



## irishbunny (Jun 6, 2011)

Just thought this would be a fun thread. What are you craving right now? I'd love potato waffles with melted cheddar cheese and chilli on top. With a big mug of milky sugary tea


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 6, 2011)

I want pasta with a spicy red sauce.

I have recently become a vegetarian and I'm surprised that I don't miss the meat.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 6, 2011)

That sounds yummy 

Now I want my chocolate American style ice cream I bought. I think I'll have some later. I'm having a lazy eating day today!


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 6, 2011)

Mmmmmmmm makin me hungry

I would like some golden crispy brown hash browns with hollandaise sauce. Grrrr and I am stuck at work right now. lol


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 7, 2011)

Yummie yummie.. its breakfast here right now, but I'm still wanting pizza.. or ... OHH BBQ chicken wing thingys from Applebees... lol. yummie!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 7, 2011)

I now want chips (fries) with garlic mayo and cheese on top. Yummy fattening goodness


----------



## Yield (Jun 7, 2011)

Craving some chocolate chip cookies with my mom's homemade frosting on them!

AND SOME WENDY'S. WENDY'S SOUNDS WONDERFUL RIGHT NOW.


----------



## plasticbunny (Jun 7, 2011)

I love that no one ever craves a salad :biggrin2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 7, 2011)

Salad! To quote Red Forman from That 70's show--"That's not food, that's what food eats!" Some BBQ'ed smoked baby back ribs would be good right now.


----------



## Anaira (Jun 8, 2011)

Another chocolate cupcake. I'm gonna get one, too!


----------



## coolbunnybun (Jun 11, 2011)

BBQ potato chips would be good.


----------



## nermal71 (Jun 11, 2011)

I made garlic lemon chicken....had a taste for it...and its healthy LOL.... and made the male child's favorite veggies of corn and peas.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 11, 2011)

I feel like a good all American/Canadian Cheese Omelet with real hash browns. I know I'm strange.

And of course something chocolate.

Susan

nermal71, can you send me the garlic lemon chicken recipe, sound delicious.


----------



## Watermelons (Jun 11, 2011)

Chicken Lasagna.....


----------



## undergunfire (Jun 12, 2011)

A boca burger on chibatta bread - with toppings of fresh avocado, onion, tomato, spinach, mustard, ground black pepper, and crushed red pepper .


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd love a full Irish breakfast right now- fried egg, potato cake, sausages, rashers, toast, tea and orange juice.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 12, 2011)

Grace what's a rasher?:?

Susan:biggrin:


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 12, 2011)

These are rashers 

http://image.shutterstock.com/displ...-bacon-rashers-isolated-on-white-18922177.jpg


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks sort of like candian bacon, which looks like a round piece of ham. Some German Toast would be nice--after WWI it was changed to French Toast. Just gotta love the English language.


----------



## Violet23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I actually would like a salad right now, with flaked salmon and drizzled in vinegar/olive oil dressing. Sooo good, and somewhat healthy


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 14, 2011)

Ooooo I am soooo craving those little cherry tomatoes dipped in homemade ranch dip, not to be confused with ranch dressing. I am talking big ole fattening sour cream ranch dip. Happy goodness all up in my mouth. YUM!!!


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd like Cheese and Onion Hunky Dorys now.


----------



## Luv Buns (Jun 18, 2011)

Well.. I'm now drooling for ..well pretty much every thing listed above!!! The choc. chip cookies.. fresh and warm out of the oven - something BBQ ribs, chicken whatever. lol. OH! NO! I KNOW!! MEXICAN!! Chicken with queso and rice with bean anddd chips.. with more queso. ... hum... yup going to my sisters right now and makin' her fix it! LOL!


----------

